# ELLIE CAME HOME! 2 months missing



## CorgiPaws

Dear Ellie,
Over two months ago, I went on vacation. While I was gone you ran away from home. For two months, I drove the neighborhood every day, hoping to find you and bring you home again. I laid in bed praying that you were OK.
Let's face it: you're a pretty dumb cat. You let Champ carry you around by the scruff. The odds are not in your favor out there.
Halloween was tough. You're such a beautiful dark chocolate kitty, easily mistaken for black. I know what moronic kids do to black kitties on that day. I cried myself to sleep.
Then, one day, I saw you! You were a block away, had been missing about a month, and you were fat, dingy, and so timid. You were never timid before. I cried for you when I couldn't catch you before nightfall.
Winter rolled in. Every night it got colder, I worried for you.
Then tonight, 63 days after you went missing, there you were, in the driveway. I was beyond thrilled when you didn't run this time, you ran to me and leaped in my arms. I'll even forgive you for scratching my shoulder, but don't make a habit of it.
I brought you inside, and can't believe you're home again. My Ellie. My kitty.
You stink, a lot... like stale cigarettes. I'm sad you had to live in that stench, for however long you did. I'm glad someone was taking care of you enough to let you inside, but I wish they cared enough to see if you have a microchip (which you do!) so you could come home to me. You're a little skiddish, but we'll get back to how things used to be, I hope. I wish you weren't SUCH a dumb cat, and would just leave a dang collar on.

ps. Your never going outside again. Ever. SO, I hope you had fun.


The moral of the story, folks: If you ever find a friendly kitty, PLEASE don't assume they are a stray. Take them to a vet to have them scanned for a microchip. ANY vet will do this, and it WON'T cost you anything. Post fliers. PAY ATTENTION to fliers posted in your neighborhood. You might think you're doing a good thing, but you never know who is out there driving, possibly right by your house, night after night, looking for their pet. Ellie had not ever gone outside. Our other cat had, yes. He is not containable. Seriously. But Ellie... no.


----------



## Huginn

Awww yay! What a happy ending. That's so great, glad she came home.


----------



## GoingPostal

Wow! So glad to hear she came back unharmed, when I was a kid we had inside/outside cats and one never came back, broke my heart, I looked and looked every time I got home from school for months. Now we keep our cats inside but it's a tough lesson to learn.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Hell, I can't imagine how you felt, having her just gone like that. I know if Windy is missing for more than 30 minutes I'm a mad woman, scouring the neighbourhood, knocking on doors, getting friends and neighbours to join in the hunt.
So, knowing that feeling, I am so, so happy for both you and Ellie that she is finally back home where she belongs. What a neat Xmas present! You wonder that if the other people hadn't been looking after her, would she have been back home earlier, or would she have died out there? Guess we'll never know. 
Just leave it a little while before you strangle her, ok 
She's awfully pretty btw, I've never seen a cat that colour.


----------



## frogdog

Awww, Linsey, you just about made me cry!!! 

So, glad for you and your kitty!


----------



## kathylcsw

How awesome! You must be thrilled beyond words after going through such anxiety. It is so wrenching when they disappear like that and you have no idea if they are hurt, hungry, safe. I had a cat disappear years ago. I put up flyers, posted on AM radio stations, notices in the paper, everything. One night after he had been gone about 3 or 4 months I was lying on the couch crying because I had finally accepted that he was gone for good. I looked up and he was looking in the window at me! The aboslute joy I felt was overwhelming so I can relate. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Khan

Yayy!! Welcome home Ellie!! The perfect Christmas present!!


----------



## Donna Little

YAY!! How wonderful! I have always thought that if Jacoby got out I'd never see him again because he gets scared pretty easily. Well, he got out a couple of weeks ago, (he and Jaxson live in my foster building) and istead of running off he was frantically trying to get back in. My hubby saw him outside and let me know. When I went out there he ran to me and was practically hysterical. I found where he'd gotten out of their fenced area and took care of it. I can't imagine how it would have felt to go out there and not know where he was or if he was okay! 
SOOO glad to hear such a happy ending!


----------



## minnieme

Yay!! So happy for you guys.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I'm so glad you have your kitty back! I can't imagine having one of my guys missing for so long.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Im SOOOOOOO happy for you that she came home!!!arty:


(And THAT, having "lost" a cat to someone who took him in for 2 months, is EXACTLY why I so STRONGLY worded my reply a few months back about taking in strays without trying to find their REAL home!!! When they are health then you owe it to them to find their REAL owners!!!!)


----------



## Sprocket

She is gorgeous! What an amazing color!

I love happy endings  I'm glad she made it home.


----------



## Caty M

Yay! I know how worried you were about her and I am so glad she is back!


----------



## MissusMac

Wow! I love happy endings!!


----------



## DaneMama

Wahoo!!! Thats so awesome Linsey! There have been several times I've just waited and waited for my lost kitties to come home...only once did one come home and she was horrifically injured. So I know what its like to have them come home after so long! Yay for Ellie!!!


----------



## Tobi

That's so awesome!!! Happy for you both! :becky:


----------



## whiteleo

I'm glad Ellie came home! But the truth is she probably had to escape, some people just don't give a crap if they take something of someone else's these days...


----------



## mischiefgrrl

SO happy you got her back!!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

​What a tear jerker! I'm glad there was such a happy ending! I don't even want to think about what would happen if Smokey got out of the house. Ugh!!


----------



## rannmiller

Yay welcome back Ellie! I was worried about her too, I'm glad she finally found her way home!


----------



## CorgiPaws

Thanks everyone! I was half expecting to be blasted for her having gotten out in the first place. 

I woke up to Ellie on my pillow. I probably wouldn't have woken up, but I couldn't stand the stink, so I got up and gave her a bath. What a crappy welcome home for a cat, but it had to happen. I am taking her in later today to be vet checked. She is seriously obese (NEVER was before!) if I didn't know she is spayed, I'd half suspect she's pregnant, but I know she can't be. 

I'm just so dang glad she's home, and in perfect timing for Christmas, too!


----------



## chowder

I'm so glad you found her safe again. I had a dog disappear when I was a kid and it's a horrible feeling to not know what has happened to them. 

I'd have them check her microchip while she's at the vets, just to make sure it hasn't shifted horribly out of position or quit working entirely (can that happen?).

Give her lots of hugs from all of us!


----------



## magicre

that is wonderful....


----------



## Caty M

She's probably been eating Friskies or the Wal-mart brand of food.. that stuff bulks up cats like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## Donna Little

Caty M said:


> She's probably been eating Friskies or the Wal-mart brand of food.. that stuff bulks up cats like there's no tomorrow!


Or sitting around smoking and eating potato chips....:biggrin1:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Vet check went well. She's healthy, but my vet also couldn't believe how fat she was! Fecal and urine came back clean, so no worms or anything like that. Just... fat. Fat fat brown cat.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Get out that treadmill!!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

PuppyPaws said:


> Vet check went well. She's healthy, but my vet also couldn't believe how fat she was! Fecal and urine came back clean, so no worms or anything like that. Just... fat. Fat fat brown cat.


SO glad that her health check came back clean!!:thumb:

Now just time for a good diet again!!LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue

PuppyPaws said:


> Vet check went well. She's healthy, but my vet also couldn't believe how fat she was! Fecal and urine came back clean, so no worms or anything like that. Just... fat. Fat fat brown cat.


Happy reunion! About the weight gain-- this is a little different scenario, but when I had my Lab many years ago I had to leave him with my dog-walker as I was traveling out of town for a few days. When I came back, he had ballooned up at least 5 or 6 pounds.:shocked:

I should have known: this woman LOVED to cook, especially with very fatty cuts of meat. She made a couple of trips (with Luke in tow) to the butcher (who fed him scraps), and then went home and cooked ham, bacon, sausages, roasts... did I mention bacon... and fed Luke a LOT of these greasy things along with his ordinary food. 

When I went to pick him up, my jaw dropped. "How could this happen, in just 4 days?!" She told me what she did, and then just admitted that she couldn't resist his pleading eyes, and the drool.

Okay. As much as they loved each other, he did not stay with her after that!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Thank goodness Ellie is home.
Now the family is complete again!


----------

